# Per Html Windows anmeldenamen auslesen.



## Ise (27. Juli 2005)

Gruesse, 

ich möchte gern über HTML den Windows benutzernamen auslesen. Wie kann ich das realisieren oder brauch ich dazu andere mittel ála php; asp ?

Sebastian


----------



## Gottox (27. Juli 2005)

Wird schwierig...

HTML: Nein
Javascript: Nein (vielleicht gibts ja doch wieder ein IE Feature... kümmer ich mich aber nicht drum...)
PHP: Ganz Vielleicht... Wenn der Surfer nicht hinter ner Firewall sitzt... Außerdem weiß ich da nicht, wie es genau geht...


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juli 2005)

Mit IE/JScript:--> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials180105.html


----------

